
Does Facebook really embody “The Hacker Way”? Famous hackers discuss - evo_9
http://venturebeat.com/2012/02/06/the-hacker-way-and-facebook/
======
lurker17
Impressive (but not surprising if you know him), that RMS has positive words
for RMS with respect to the usage of the word "hacking" (the topic at hand),
even while reiterating his opposition to Facebook as a product. A baser would
mind would fall back to an ad hominem attack:

Also classic RMS to say "support for the campaign" as though Zuckerberg is
consciously following RMS's lead.

"I’ve been campaigning since the ’80s to correct the mistake, made by some
journalists, which took ‘hacker’ to mean ‘security breaker,’" Stallman said.
"I appreciate Zuckerberg’s support for this campaign."

Stallman continued, "As [Zuckerberg] noted, hacking is not good or bad in
itself. It can be done in activities that are good and in activities that are
bad. In the case of Facebook, it is bad."

